# Gjogsul - knife



## garik (Feb 17, 2019)

Gjogsul is the close combat system of the People's Army of the People's Democratic Republic of Korea (PDRK). Through this narrow collaboration of the East European former communist countries with the Korean People's Republic, it was possible in around 1980 for the Korean Gjogsul masters to introduce their close combat system in some East European armies. There was secured knowledge on the paratrooper and special units of the military forces of the former DDR (NVA).


----------

